
Show HN: Kiba Pro v2 – Commercial Ruby Extensions to Kiba ETL - thibaut_barrere
https://thibautbarrere.com/2020/05/25/announcing-kiba-pro-v2
======
thibaut_barrere
Happy to officially release Kiba Pro v2 (commercial extensions to Kiba ETL, a
popular open-source Ruby framework to build ETL & data pipelines).

This is my effort to build a sustainable (open core) "data pipeline" solution
for Ruby.

Feedback is most welcome!

Direct links:

\- [https://www.kiba-etl.org](https://www.kiba-etl.org) -> main OSS home

\- [https://github.com/thbar/kiba/wiki](https://github.com/thbar/kiba/wiki) ->
documentation (OSS + Pro)

\- [https://www.kiba-etl.org/kiba-pro](https://www.kiba-etl.org/kiba-pro) ->
Pro short description

\- [https://thibautbarrere.com](https://thibautbarrere.com) -> my blog (with
articles on data processing with Kiba)

------
heeton
I used Kiba (but not Pro) to setup ETL pipelines at the Beano, and found it
great to work with. Thibault was nothing but helpful at the time, I can
imagine this is going to be very useful for folks doing data work in Ruby for
whatever reason.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Glad Kiba has been useful to you ^_^

------
welearnednothng
Glad to see this, congrats on the new release! I found Kiba at my last job
while searching for code-based (rather than configuration-based) ETL
libraries. I was impressed at its simplicity in expressing the core concepts
of ETL and allowing each of those concepts to be easily implemented in classes
that can be easily unit tested.

We easily wrote some custom sources and destinations for working with systems
such as Zuora and it was smooth sailing (working with Kiba, that is....
working with Zuora, less so).

Keep up the great work!

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thank you for your feedback, much appreciated! I hope you'll use Kiba again
later :-)

